

Mathematical Ghosts of the 20th Century - lonewolf3
http://www.distilnetworks.com/mathematical-ghosts-20th-century/

======
onemanshow33
Not sure about the whole "if you can’t picture it, do you really understand
it?" idea - a very touchy subject on that one....but interesting point

~~~
abstein2
From a mathematics point of a view, the entire premise is based on picturing
it in order to understand it...

